# New Chat Room Installed



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm working out the bugs now, click Chat in the navbar up top.


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> Edit:  It looks like I'm the only one with permissions right now. Stand by.


yeah I see how it is... it said I'm banned... can't get no  around here now can I?   


Thanks Chris! and as soon as it works, we have to have a chat! The last one of those... was like... way back in early December, it's been 2 monthsish.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

Try it now.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 12, 2006)

the chat works. get in there, bitches!


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 12, 2006)

Man, I got in right as everyone was leaving


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2006)

it runs like molasses in winter in Opera on my computer, but Firefox handles it just fine 

looks good!


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> Man, I got in right as everyone was leaving



Apparently you and I both have that effect on people!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> it runs like molasses in winter in Opera on my computer, but Firefox handles it just fine
> 
> looks good!


Runs fine on my 1ghz laptop and opera.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Runs fine on my 1ghz laptop and opera.


my computer is a 450mhz P3. damn nice for 1999, when it was built


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> my computer is a 450mhz P3. damn nice for 1999, when it was built


my friend got the 400 when it came out in 1998...lol, your computer was old already.

Anyway, this is an ultraportable, that's why it has a low clock speed.


----------



## dpm (Feb 12, 2006)

crashed on me??


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 12, 2006)

You can move the "elements" around too if you click on them and drag them.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

dpm said:


> crashed on me??



Can you be a wee more specific?


----------



## dpm (Feb 12, 2006)

It crashed IE. ie. box came up saying IE had to shut down due to the chat. That's a lot of ie in one post.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

Hrm. Not sure, it seems to be fine everywhere else, and I tested it on IE, Maxthon, Opera and FF. 

Does it happen every time, and is there any error number?


----------



## dpm (Feb 13, 2006)

It may have been a one off thing. I was at work at the time so technically not even meant to be here


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 16, 2006)

dpm said:


> It may have been a one off thing. I was at work at the time so technically not even meant to be here


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 16, 2006)

I tried it w/Safari and I can't type into the text field. Nothing happens. Can't send. I may see what IE does. Stand by.


----------



## Dormant (Feb 20, 2006)

hey Chris sorry if you already know this - I can't get into Chat - originally I was in, I would write one response and it would come up and subsequently no responses after would register. Now i just get a blue screen and no entry after all the settings have loaded.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

What browser are you using?

Cookies/cache clear? Reinstall flash, perhaps?

It's a paid app, I didn't write it, so troubleshooting it is tough, since it works for almost everyone.


----------

